# Fun Morning !



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I find a seat on a familiar log on a familiar creek and wait for the day to slowly arrive. I pour a cup of coffee from the thermos and before I'm ready for a refill the first streaks of blue fill the morning sky. Should I sit and watch this beautiful morning progress or wade in ? I have one more cup and watch the day come alive, suddenly there's a swirl almost at my feet and a dozen or more minnows leap for safety---- Time to Fish ! 







View attachment 301271








The first few hours are pretty hectic as fish and bait break the surface periodically but all good things come to an end, eventually the sun on the clear water ends the surface activity and I'm forced to drag the depths for a few more fish.
















Hopefully not too much precipitation tonight, 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Absolutely the best possible way to start a day. People often ask me why I awaken and leave for whichever lake before sunrise. If they have to ask, they will NEVER understand.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice pics


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice WB! One of my favorite fish for fun! Must still be running? Good! Like to cut into chunks and marinade in red hot! I gone!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Didn't get out as early today but I was probably fishing by 8 a.m. With the rain and rising creek there was no surface activity but the bite was still fair, a pretty even mix of wh/ bss and small hybrids.







Seems odd but I started with chartreuse/white but as the water clouded I had better success on white/grey








Around noon the sun seemed to shut the fish down, finished the coffee and headed for home







I hope to fish tomorrow but the Weather man is Still calling for storms, we'll see.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Great report man! Love the pics!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

garhtr said:


> Didn't get out as early today but I was probably fishing by 8 a.m. With the rain and rising creek there was no surface activity but the bite was still fair, a pretty even mix of wh/ bss and small hybrids.
> View attachment 301435
> Seems odd but I started with chartreuse/white but as the water clouded I had better success on white/grey
> View attachment 301437
> ...


Those white bass running down that way yet?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Those white bass running down that way yet?


 It's on, probably 65-70 on Sat, Didn't fish as long today and caught maybe 30,not many females and No spawning activity but I've found fish in most crks for at least a week and on my way home today I checked a spot on the Lmr, it was rising pretty quickly but I caught a few.
This latest round of precipitation should really get-em moving- Imo
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the inspiration and report!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Lil Crappie said:


> Like to cut into chunks and marinade in red hot!


 That sounds pretty good !
How do you cook the chunks after marinating, breaded and deep fry or just bake them ??
I woke up at 4 a.m. to head out today but one look at some gauges and mostly the thermometer(35) persuaded me to run errands and finish up some jobs around the house, looks like better weather a head and this cool front probably only a minor set back.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

garhtr said:


> That sounds pretty good !
> How do you cook the chunks after marinating, breaded and deep fry or just bake them ??
> I woke up at 4 a.m. to head out today but one look at some gauges and mostly the thermometer(35) persuaded me to run errands and finish up some jobs around the house, looks like better weather a head and this cool front probably only a minor set back.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Fried! Breaded, half cornmeal and flower. Sometimes I quick dip them back in the red hot, after breading. Adds a little more zip! Try both!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Killin it! Do you find the bite shuts off at sunrise?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

kingofamberley said:


> Killin it! Do you find the bite shuts off at sunrise


 The water was extremely clear in the smaller crks and the bright sun certainly made it tougher but it varies day to day and occasionally fishing remains ok mid day Imo
Tbe next two weeks should be Great !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I was at a creek mouth the other day, seeing white bass (presumably) that were snapping at the surface, but they absolutely would not touch anything I threw at them. Sometimes they hit anything shiny but other times they are weirdly selective. Maybe the surface snaps aren’t feeding and are more spawning related? Just thought I’d share and see if anyone has noticed similar things.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

kingofamberley said:


> seeing white bass (presumably) that were snapping at the surface, but they absolutely would not touch anything


 I'd be a little surprised if they were wbass, normally if they are hitting the surface they can be caught on nearly anything..... 
I fished Wed and Thurs and saw very little surface activity ( some thurs afternoon) unlike the days previous. 
This last round of high water should really move the fish upstream-- Today I'm "impatiently" waiting for the water to clear, warmer temps tomorrow have me pretty excited, the next couple of weeks should be FUN !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

The only reason I presume white bass is that they have a very distinct way they snap at the surface. They make an almost triangular jet of water IMO. It could also have been shad or some sort of non-game fish.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

kingofamberley said:


> they have a very distinct way they snap at the surface


 They certainly do and that's my favorite night-time sound, there's nothing like hearing wbass or hybrids "pop the top" and the anticipation of the ensuing strike--- but Imo it would be very unusual to see wbass hitting the surface that wouldn't bite aggressively, ---of course fish continue to surprise me daily, so who knows for sure--- only the wbss 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Ran into high dirty water a.m. but by 11 the water had fallen and cleared up "some what".
I had to work hard for 18 -20 and a few were small but considering the conditions and the short time I had to fish I (reluctantly) left the stream feeling pretty happy.













View attachment 302567







Tomorrow will be the day for creeks in my area 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nothing more fun than a foggy morning








Had a tough time finding fishable water but small streams are dropping quickly.








Afternoon should be great if the rain holds off (hopefully).
My biggest concern is the warm temps and elevated water levels may have the fish in spawning mode and they could be gone before levels return to normal  
No more rain !
Get- em now if you can.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Plenty dirty a.m.  few fish with stripes
Farm ponds tomorrow (Maybe)
Good luck and good fishing !


----------

